# New springers or kimbers



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

Went to my local gun dealer who happens to be the largest in Ky to pick up a Springer PX9130LP and I was shocked to find out he didn't have any nor could he tell me when he would. According to him Springfield and Kimber can't build them fast enough. I asked if it was just the 1911's and he said it wasn't just limited to the 1911. He had four Springer 1911's in-stock, and 500 random models on order. He said to check in every Friday morning because he wouldn't know when they would be in until they arrived on the truck. I'm floored.........and disapointed......... was really looking forward to my first 1911


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just to add to that, my well-stocked local gun shop didn't have any 1911's in 9mm from any manufacturer. The two guys I spoke with said that 9mm 1911's don't last long in the for-sale case when they do get them. When they told me that Kimber is running about 4 months right now to get their pistols in 9mm, I put an order in for one. I'm hoping that it's delivered sooner but I figured that I'd better get a place in line, so to speak.

I didn't hear what the wait would be for a 9mm Springfield, though they had the .45 ACP version in stock.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

KY SHOOTER said:


> Went to my local gun dealer who happens to be the largest in Ky to pick up a Springer PX9130LP and I was shocked to find out he didn't have any nor could he tell me when he would. According to him Springfield and Kimber can't build them fast enough. I asked if it was just the 1911's and he said it wasn't just limited to the 1911. He had four Springer 1911's in-stock, and 500 random models on order. He said to check in every Friday morning because he wouldn't know when they would be in until they arrived on the truck. I'm floored.........and disapointed......... was really looking forward to my first 1911


Shop/look for what you want to purchase on either Gunbroker.com or GunsAmerica.com. And then purchase it from that seller and have it shipping to your local FFL dealer.

If you wait until a local gun store might happen to have the particular brand/model you are wanting, you may probably NEVER get the gun you want !!!


----------

